# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Где найти базу вайшнавских текстов? Например Folio Vedabase или другую

## Андрей Ш

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Не знаю у кого спросить. Раньше у меня была программа-база со всеми вайшнавскими текстами: folio vedabase. 
Очень удобно использовать поиск и находить ответы на свои вопросы, готовиться к лекциям. 
После смены операционной системы на Win7 хочу установить ее заново. С русскими текстами.
Может быть кто-то знает, где можно найти эту программу для ноутбука, желательно последнюю версию. 
Или порекомендуйте другую базу вайшнавских текстов с поиском.

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## vijitatma das

Андрей, простите, пожалуйста, за долгое ожидание ответа.
Могу только направить Вас вот в этот раздел форума:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=34
Там одна из прикрепленных тем (четвертая сверху) содержит информацию на этот счет.

----------

